# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  اختيار جنس الجنين بالتَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ: حقيقته، وأنواعه، وأحكامه

## عمر بن علي الرشود

إنَّ الحمدَ لله نحمدُهُ ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذُ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيِّئات أعمالنا، من يهدِهِ الله فهو المهتدي، ومن يُضلل فلن تجدَ له وليًّا مُرشدًا.
وأشهدُ أن لا إلهَ إلَّا اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ له وأشهدُ أنَّ محمَّدًا عبدُه ورسولُه، صلَّى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلَّم تسليمًا مزيدًا، أمَّا بعدُ:   
فهذا بحثٌ في موضوع (اختيار جنس الجنين بالتَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ: حقيقته، وأنواعه، وأحكامه)، وقد قسمت البحث إلى تمهيدٍ، ومبحثٍ واحد، وكانت خطَّتي في البحث كالتَّالي:
المقدِّمة.
ثمَّ التَّمهيد، وفيه مطلبان:
المطلب الأوَّل: تعريف التَّلقيح
المطلبُ الثَّاني: طرُق اختيار جنسِ الجنين
ثمَّ المبحث الأوَّل: اختيار جنس الجنين بالتَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ، وفيه مطلبان:
المطلب الأوَّلُ: حكم التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ
المطلبُ الثَّاني: حكم اختيار جنس الجنين.
هذا وإن كان صوابٌ فبفضل الله جل وعلا وإن كان خطأٌ فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان.
وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد وعلى آله وصحبه.


*تــمــهــيــدٌ*المطلبُ الأوَّل: تعريف التَّلقيح
أوَّلًا: التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ لغةً:
التَّلقيح: مصدرُ لقَّح يُلقِّحُ الرُّباعيِّ، وضُعِّفتْ عينه لتعدية الثُّلاثيِّ اللَّازم لَقِح، قال ابن فارس رحمه الله تعالى: (اللَّام والقاف والحاء أصلٌ صحيحٌ يدلُّ على إحبال ذكرٍ لأنثى، ثمَّ يُقاس عليه ما يشبهه) ([1]).
والصِّناعيُّ: اسمٌ من الثُّلاثيِّ صَنَعَ، ووزنُ (فَعَالٍ) في هذه الموضع للدَّلالة على أنَّه حِرْفةٍ من عمل البشر([2])، قال ابن فارس: (الصَّاد والنُّون والعين أصلٌ صحيحٌ واحدٌ، وهو عملُ الشَّيء صُنْعًا)([3])
ثانيًا: التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ لقبًا:
اختلف الباحثون في تعريف عملية التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ الطِّبِّيَّة على طريقتين:
الطَّريقةُ الأولى: جعلت كلَّ تلقيحٍ من غير جماع تلقيحًا صناعيًّا سواءٌ أكان التقاءُ ماءِ الرَّجل وماءُ المرأةِ في داخل الرَّحم أو في خارجه، وعليه فعرَّفوا التَّلقيحَ الصِّناعيَّ بأنَّهُ: (تكوُّن النُّطفة الأمشاج نتيجةَ التقاء النُّطفِ الذَّكريَّةِ بالنَّطفِ الأنثويَّة عن غير طريق الجماع) ([4]).
وعلى هذا فالتَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ عندهم نوعان: 
النَّوع الأوَّل: التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ الدَّاخليُّ: وهو استدخال ماء الرَّجل إلى رحم المرأةِ ويكون تلقيح البويضة داخل رحم المرأة، وهو ما يعرف عند الفقهاء بـ(استدخال المنيِّ)([5]).
والنَّوع الثَّاني: التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ الخارجيُّ: وهو تلقيح بُوَيضة المرأة بماء الرَّجل خارج الرَّحم في أوانٍ طبيَّةٍ مخبريَّةٍ([6]). 
والطَّريقة الثَّانية: قصر أصحابُها التَّلقيح الصِّناعيَّ على النَّوع الأوَّل عند أصحاب الطَّريقة الأولى وهو التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ الدَّاخليُّ: وهو استدخال ماء الرَّجل إلى رحم المرأةِ لغرض التَّلقيح داخل الرَّحم، فعرَّفوه بأنَّه: (إدخال سائل الرَّجُل المنويِّ إلى رحم زوجته بغير الاتِّصال الجنسيِّ)([7]).
أمَّا التَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ الخارجيُّ فيسمِّيه أصحاب هذه الطَّريقة (طفل الأنابيب)([8]).


المطلبُ الثَّاني: طرُق اختيار جنسِ الجنين:
تعدَّدتْ الطُّرق الَّتي تُذكرُ لتحديد جنس الجنين من قِبَل المجرِّبين ومن قِبل الأطِّبَّاء قديمًا وحديثًا، وبعضها لا علاقة له بتحديد جنس الجنين إنَّما هو أوهامٌ لا يدعهما دليلٌ، ولا مدخلَ لها صحيحٌ في علوم الأطِّبَّاءِ؛ كقول بعضهم أنَّ رفعَ الزَّوجِ جنبَه الأيمنَ عند النَّزعَ بعد الجماع سببٌ في تخليق الولدِ ذكرًا.
لذلك سأكتفي في هذا المبحث بذكر طريقين معروفين عند الأطِّبَّاء المعاصرين: طريقٍ طبيعيَّةٍ وطرُقٍ طبِّيَّةٍ، وقد أجريت عليهما بحوثٌ ودراساتٌ وثبتت صحَّةُ تأثيرهما في اختيار جنس الجنين، وإن كانت نسبُ تحقُّقِ النَّجاح متفاوتةً.
الطَّريقُ الأوَّل: الطُّرق الطَّبيعيَّة:
أوَّلًا: طريقة التَّغذية: ([9])
وهذه الطَّريقة تعتمد على استعمال أغذيةٍ معيَّنةٍ بحسب تركيز الأملاح المطلوبة فيها.
فللحصول على الذَّكر يجبُ استعمال أغذيةٍ فيها تركيزٌ عالٍ من أملاح البوتاسيوم والصُّوديوم مع تركيزٍ قليلٍ من أملاح المغنيسيوم والكالسيوم لمدَّة دورةٍ شهريَّةٍ ونصف ويكون ذلك قبل الحمل، كما يمكن أخذ هذه الأملاح على شكلِ أقراصٍ دوائيَّةٍ.
وللحصول على الأنثى فيجب أن يكون تركيز الأملاح في الأغذية بعكس ما سبق.
وهذه الطَّريقة ليس فيها ضررٌ بدنيٌّ، وتكلفتها يسيرةٌ، ونسبة نجاحها 84%.
ثانيًا: طريقة توقيت الجماع: ([10])
ماءُ الرَّجل يحتوي على نوعين من الصِّبغيَّات (الكُرُموسومات): نوعٍ ذكريٍّ يُسمَّى (Y)، ونوعٍ أنثويٍّ يُسمَّى (X)، أمَّا بويضةُ المرأةِ فلا تحتوي إلَّا على نوعٍ واحدٍ من الصِّبغيَّات وهو النَّوع الأنثويُّ (X)، فإذا التقت الصِّبغة (Y) من الرَّجل مع الصِّبغة (X) من المرأة كان الجنين ذكرًا بإذن الله، وإذا التقت الصِّبغة (X) من الرَّجل مع الصِّبغة (X) من المرأة كان الجنين أنثى بإذن الله.
وهذه الطَّريقة تعتمد اختيار الوقت المناسب لتقبُّل جسم المرأة لأحد الصِّبغتين، فإذا كان الجماع قريب زمن التَّبويض فاحتمال عُلوق الذَّكر أكثر، ذلك  أنَّ الإفرازات في رحم المرأة في هذا الوقت تكون قلويَّةً، وهي أكثر ملائمةً للصِّبغة (Y)، أمَّا إذا كان الجماع قبل التَّبويض بيومين أو ثلاثةٍ فاحتمال علوق الأنثى أكثر؛ لكون الإفرازات في رحم المرأة في هذا الوقت تكون حمضيَّةً، وهي أكثر ملائمةً للصِّبغة (X).
ثالثًا: طريقةُ الغسول المهبليِّ:
وهذه الطَّريقة بنفس معنى الطَّريقة السَّابقة إلَّا أنَّ الوسيلة تختلف.
ففي هذه الطَّريقة يمتنعُ الرَّجل عن الجماع من زمن حيض المرأة حتَّى وقت التَّبويض، ثمَّ تستعمل المرأةُ غسولًا مهبليًّا من موادٍّ قلويَّةٍ قبيل الجماع، ويُشترط أن تُنزل المرأة مع الرَّجل أو قبله مع الإيلاج الكامل، هذا إذا أريد أن يكون الجنين ذكرًا.
أمَّا إذا أريد أن يكون الجنين أنثى فإنَّ الامتناع عن الجماع يكون قبل التَّبويض بيومٍ أو يومين، ثمَّ تستعمل المرأةُ غسولًا مهبليًّا من موادٍّ حمضيَّةٍ قبيل الجماع، بشرط عدم إنزال المرأة وأن يكون الإيلاج غيرَ كاملٍ.
الطَّريقُ الثَّاني: الطُّرق الصِّناعيَّة: ([11])
تعتمد هذه الطَّرقُ كلُّها على فصل الحيوانات الذَّكريَّة عن الحيوانات الأنثويَّة ثمَّ استخدام الحيوانات المطلوبة لتحديد جنس الجنين عن طريق التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ، وعند التَّأمُّل لهذه الطَّرق فيمكن تقسيمها بحسب المعنى الجامع لها إلى طريقتين رئيستين:
أوَّلًا: طريقة السائل الملائم
وهذه الطَّريقة يُقصد بها أن توضع حيوانات الرَّجل المنويَّة في سائل ملائم للصِّبغة المرادة بحسب جنس الجنين المطلوب ثمَّ يُترك مدَّةَ من الزَّمن في ظروفٍ مشابهةٍ لمهبل المرأة، ثمَّ تُفصل الحيوانات بحسب المراد منها.
وهذه الطريقة لها أربع وسائل:
1- استعمال السَّائل القاعديِّ أو الحامضيِّ: فالحيوانات الذَّكريَّة تميل إلى السَّائل القاعديِّ والحيوانات الأنثويَّة تميل إلى السَّائل الحامضيِّ، ثمَّ تُفصل الحيوانات المرادة منها.
2- استعمال هرمون الأنوثة (الأستراديول) للحصول على الحيوانات الذَّكريَّة.
3- استعمال مادَّة (الألبيومين) البقريِّ للحصول على الحيوانات الذَّكريَّة.
4- استعمال مادَّة (السَّفاديكس الكروموتوغرافي) للحصول على الحيوانات الأنثويَّة.
ثانيًا: طريقة الفصل الفيزيائيَّة:
وهذه الطَّريقة تُستخدم فيها أساليب الفيزياء الحيويَّة لفصل الحيوانات الذَّكريَّة عن الحيوانات الأنثويَّة على أساس اختلاف الفيزياء الحيويَّة لها، ولها ثلاثُ وسائل:
1- التَّرسيب والطَّرد من المركز، وذلك بأن تُوضعَ الحيوانات المنويَّة في مادَّة زُلاليَّةٍ ذات تركيزٍ عالٍ أو على مكوِّنات مادَّة السُّكَّروز فتترسَّبُ فيها الحيوانات الذَّكريَّة، وتطفو الحيوانات الأنثويَّة.
2- قوَّة الطَّرد الكهربائيِّ، حيث يتَّجه الحيوان الذَّكريُّ إلى القطب الموجب والأنثويُّ إلى السَّالب.
3- قوَّة الطَّرد المغناطيسيِّ، وهي شبيهةٌ بما قبلها.


*
الـمـبـحـث الأوَّل:*
*اختيار جنس الجنين بالـتَّـلـقـيـح الصِّناعيِّ* 
تقدَّمَ في التَّمهيد أنَّ التَّلقيح نوعانِ: تلقيحٌ صناعيٌّ داخليٌّ، وتلقيحٌ صناعيٌّ خارجيٌّ، وسيكون الكلام إن شاء الله تعالى في هذا المبحث أوَّلًا عن حكم النَّوعين من حيث الأصل من غير دخولٍ في صورها المتعدِّدة؛ لأنَّ هذا المطلب ليس مقصودًا من هذا البحث بنفسه، وإنَّما هو كالتَّوطئة للمطلب الثَّاني، فاقتضى الكلام على القريب المطلوب ودفع البعيد المرغوب.
*
المطلب الأوَّلُ: حكم التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ:
*
-       صورة المسألة: 
هو أن يُؤخذَ ماءُ الرَّجل فيوضعُ في رحم المرأةِ لغرض التَّلقيح داخل الرَّحم أو تلقَّح البويضة خارج الرَّحم ثمَّ تُعاد إلى الرَّحم.
وقد تكون المرأة صاحبة البويضة زوجةً لصاحب الماءِ أو أجنبيَّةً منه، وسواءٌ أكان التَّلقيح حالَ استمرار الزَّوجيَّة أو انتهائها بموتٍ أو طلاقٍ رجعيٍّ أو بائنٍ.

-       تحريرُ محلِّ النِّزاع:
اتَّفق العلماء أنَّ استدخالَ ماءِ الرَّجل إلى رحم امرأةٍ غير زوجةٍ له أو تلقيح بويضتها أنَّه حرامٌ، لأنَّ فيه اختلاطًا للأنسابِ([12])، وهو أشدُّ نُكرًا من التَّبنِّي ([13])، ومخرَّجٌ في تحريمه على نكاح الاستبضاع في الجاهليَّة ([14]).
كما اتَّفقوا على أنَّ الولد النَّاتج من استدخال ماء الزَّوج إلى زوجته حال الزَّوجيَّة أنَّه منسوبٌ للزَّوج صاحب الماءِ، ويستتبع ذلك وجوبُ النَّفقة واستحقاقُ الميراث ([15])، وذلك تخريجًا على ما قرَّره الفقهاء من وجوب العِدَّة وثبوت النَّسب إذا استدخلت الزَّوجة منيَّ زوجها. ([16])
واختلفوا فيما سوى ذلك، وسأقتصر على مسألةٍ واحدةٍ هي أصل المسألة المرادة.

- اختلف العلماء المعاصرون حكم التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ إذا كانت الحيوانات المنويَّة من زوجين على قولين اثنين فيما اطَّلعتُ عليه:

القول الأوَّلُ: جواز التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ بشرطِ ألَّا تجري هذه العمليَّة إلَّا بعد أن تثبت حاجة المرأة إلى هذه العمليَّة لأجل الحمل، أو في حالات الضَّرورة القصوى لبعض وسائل التَّلقيح، وقد صدر بذلك قرار بالأغلبيَّة من مجمع الفقه الإسلاميِّ ([17])، والشَّيخ محمَّد بن عثيمين والشِّيخ عبدالله بن عقيل رحمهما الله تعالى([18]).

القول الثَّاني: تحريم التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ الدَّاخليِّ بجميع وسائله، وذهب إلى ذلك الشَّيخ عبدالله بن جبرين رحمه الله تعالى([19])، ورجب التَّميميُّ، وعبداللَّطيف الفرفور ([20]).

وأشير هنا إلى أنَّ سماحةَ الشَّيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى كان متوقِّفًا في كُلِّ الصُّور الَّتي أجازها المجمع، وينصح بعدم فعله([21]). 

أدلَّة القول الأوَّل:
مجموع ما استدلَّ به المُجوِّزون أمران اثنان: القياس، والمصلحة، وهذا تفصيل أدلَّتهم:
1- قياس التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ بالتَّلقيح المباشر من الزَّوج وذلك بنفي الفارق بينهما؛ إذِ الاستعاضةُ عن الذَّكر بمزرقةٍ تحمل منيَّ الزَّوج تُزرقُ بها الزَّوجةُ أمرٌ غير مؤثِّرٍ في الحكم([22])، وهذا القياس يُسمَّى عن الأصوليين بالقياس في معنى الأصل، أو تنقيح المناط([23]).
ويرد على هذا القياس أمرانِ:
أُولَاهما: أنَّ مُدخل المزرقة ليس الزَّوجُ حتمًا، بل غيرُه، وهذا فرقٌ مؤثِّرٌ، فلا يكون في معنى الأصل.
ثانيهما: أنَّ نفيَ الفرق بين ذكر الرَّجُل والمزرقة في التَّلقيح يلزم القائلين به ألَّا فرقَ في جماع المرأة بين إدخال الرَّجل ذكر نفسه وبين إدخال هذه المزرقة في قضاء وَطَرِ المرأةِ، وعليه فلا يحقَّ لزوجة العنِّين طلب الفسخ.
فإن قيل: إنَّما القياس في التَّلقيح والإنجاب لا في لذَّة الإدخال وقضاء الوطر.
فيُقال: إنَّ هذا القياس حينئذٍ قياسُ طردٍ، وهو: مقارنة الحكم للوصف بلا مناسبةٍ لا بالذَّات ولا بالتَّبع([24])، بل هو أضعفُ حالات المقارنة في قياس الطَّرد، وهي: المقارنة في صورة واحدة، وليس قياس الطَّرد دليلًا وحدَه عند الأئمَّة الأربعة؛ لأنَّه لا يفيد علمًا ولا ظنَّا([25])، كما أنَّه لا يُناسب الحكمَ ولا المصلحةَ المتوهَّمةَ للحكم([26])،  بل قال ابن السَّمعانيُّ هو تحكُّمٌ([27]).
2- قياس التَّلقيح الصِّناعي على استدخال المنيِّ الَّذي جوَّزهُ الفقهاء([28]).
ويردُ على هذا الاستدلالِ أنَّه قياسٌ مع الفارق حيث المُستدخلُ هنا هو الطَّبيب لا المرأةُ، وهو أجنبيٌّ عنها لا يجوز كشف عورتها له، وليست هذه العمليَّة ضروريَّةً لتأخذ حكم الضَّرورات.
3- قياس التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ بصحَّة نسبِ ولد العنِّين والمجبوب إليهما([29]) بجامع جواز وجود الولد من غير جماعٍ حقيقيٍّ([30]).
وهذا الاستدلال لا يسْلَمُ من النَّظر إذ الفقهاء الَّذين قالوا بهذا القولِ إنَّما ألحقوا النَّسب لأجل الفراش، ولم يذكروا نصًّا ولا إشارةً باحتمال وجود الحمل من غير جماعٍ!.
4- أنَّ العقمَ مرضٌ عُضالٌ ومنفِّرٌ للزَّوج من استمرار الحياة الزَّوجيَّة، وعلاجُه بهذه الطَّريقة أدعى لاستمرار هذه الزَّوجيَّة([31])، ومصلحةُ استمرار عقد الزَّوجيَّة ووجود النَّسل أعظمُ من محذور انكشاف العورة لغرض العلاج([32]).
وهذا الاستدلالُ –والله أعلمُ- مسلَّمٌ لا أعلم إيرادًا صحيحًا عليه.
5- أنَّ هذه العمليَّة كالعلاج للعُقم، وتناول الدَّواء مباحٌ ومشروعٌ، وإذا خالط هذه العلاجَ حرامٌ كان كالتَّدواي بالمحرَّمات الَّتي أجازها كثير من العلماء، فيقاس عليه([33]).
وهذا الاستدلال يردُ عليه عِدَّة إيراداتٍ قادحةٍ فيه:
أوَّلًا: أنَّ هذا القولَ فيه عمومٌ يجب تفصيلُه؛ فإنَّ التَّداوي بالمحرَّمات على نوعين: ما أبيح للحاجة كلُبس الحرير للنِّساء لحاجة التَّزيُّن، فهذا يجوز التَّداوي به؛ لأنَّ حاجةَ التَّداوي به أولى من حاجة النِّساء كلُبسه لمن به حِكَّةٌ، والثَّاني: ما أبيح للضَّرورة كدفع الغُصَّة بالخمر، فهذا لا يجوز التَّداوي به ([34])؛ لقوله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: (تداووا ولا تتداووا بحرام) ([35]).
ثانيًا: الفرقُ بين حفظ النَّفْسِ وحفظ الصِّحَّة؛ فحفظ النَّفس دفعٌ لها عن هلاكٍ محقَّقٍ كدفع الغُصَّة بالخمر أو أكل الميتة للمضَّطرِّ، أمَّا حفظ الصِّحَّة فدفعٌ للأمراضِ عن سلامة الجسم، وتقوية له.
كما أنَّ حفط النَّفس كأكلِ الميتة يحصل به المقصود قطعًا، وليس عنه عِوَضٌ، والتَّدواي لا يُتيقَّنُ معه حصول الشِّفاء، ولا يتعيَّن فيه هذا الدَّواء، بل يُعافي اللهُ العبدَ بأسبابٍ متعدِّدةٍ([36]).
ثالثًا: أنَّ كشف العورة إنَّما يُباح عند الضَّرورة، ولا ضرورةَ هُنا.

أدلَّة القول الثَّاني:
استدلُّوا بعموم آياتٍ قرآنيَّة، وبسدِّ الذَّرائع، وهذا بيان أدلَّتهم بالتَّفصيل:
1- قوله تعالى: (نساؤكم حرثٌ لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنَّى شئتم).
وجه الدَّلالة: أنَّ التَّلقيح بين البويضة وحيوان الرّجل المنويِّ إنَّما يكون عن طريق الجماع، وأيُّ تلقيحٍ آخر يكون مخالفًا لنصِّ الآية ([37]).
ويُناقش أنَّ هذه الآية فيها تعرُّضٌ لموضع التَّلقيح وهو الحرث، وليس فيها تعرُّضٌ لطريقته.
2- قوله تعالى: (يهبُ لمن يشاء إناثا ويهب لمن يشاء الذُكور * أو يزوِّجهم ذُكرانًا وإناثًا ويجعل من يشاء عقيمًا إنَّه عليمٌ قديرٌ).
وجه الدَّلالة: أنَّ الله جلَّ وعلا قسَّم النَّاس إلى أربعة أقسام، وجعل قِسمًا عقيمًا، فالتَّلقيح الصِّناعيُّ بهذا الاعتبار مخالفة لمشيئة الله سبحانه وتعالى([38]).
ويُناقش: بأنَّ الله جلَّ وعزَّ له المشيئة النَّافذة سبحانه وتعالى، وما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن، وهذا التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ من مشيئة الله سبحانه وتعالى.
3- أنَّه ذريعةٌ لأمورٍ محرَّمةٍ ككشف العورة، واختلاط الأنساب بسبب الإهمال ([39]).
ويُجاب: بأنَّ المصلحة المتحقِّقة من الإنجاب أعظم من مفسدة كشف العورة([40])، وأعظم من المفاسد المتوهَّمة.

الرَّأي الرَّاجح:
ممَّا تقدَّم يظهر -والله أعلم- أنَّ التَّلقيح الصِّناعيَّ أمرٌ يحفُّه الذَّرائع المفضية للحرام وإن كانت غير قطعيَّة، وليست غالبةً، وبالنَّظر للمصلحة المترتِّبة عليه من حصول النَّسل واستمرار عقد الزَّوجيَّة فإنّها -والله أعلمُ- أعظم من هذه المفاسد الحاصلة، وأمَّا المفاسد المتوقَّعة فإنَّها مظنونةٌ وليست عامَّة أيضًا.
ولكن يبقى أنَّ التَّوسَّع فيه أمرٌ غير محمود، فيكون الرَّاجح والله أعلم هو جواز التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ في أضيق الحدود وعند الحاجة المُلحَّة إليه، وفي التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ يقول العلَّامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: (ولا نُفتي إلا في قضيَّةٍ معيَّنةٍ بحيث نعرف الرَّجل والمرأة والطَّبيب، وأمَّا فتح الباب فيُخشى منه الشرُّ) ([41]).


*المطلبُ الثَّاني: حكم اختيار جنس الجنين:*
تقدَّمَ في التَّمهيد أنَّ لاختيار جنس الجنين طريقين: طبيعيٍّ ومخبريٍّ، والطَّبيعيُّ يكادُ العلماءُ يُجمعون على جوازه؛ لأنَّ هذه الطَّريقة ظنيَّة النَّتيجة ولأنَّ الفقهاء لم يزالوا يذكرون ذلك في مصنَّفاتهم من غير نكيرٍ لها ([42])، لكونها أسباباً مباحة لا محذور فيها([43]).
لذلك فإنَّ الكلام في هذا المطلب سيكون في حكم الطُّرق المخبريَّة.
كما قد تقدَّمَ الكلام على حكم التَّلقيح في الأصل من امرأةٍ أجنبيَّة عن الزَّوج.

-       صورة المسألة:
هي أن يُؤخذَ ماءُ الزَّوج فيُفصل منه الصِّبغة المرادة بطريقةٍ مخبريَّة لتلقيح بويضة المرأة داخليًّا أو خارجيًّا حالَ استمرار الزَّوجيَّة، وذلك بُغيةَ الحمل بأنثى أو بذكرٍ.

-       تحرير محلِّ النَّزاع:
اتَّفق العلماءُ على منع التَّحكُّم في جنس الجنين على مستوى الدُّول([44])؛ ذلك أنَّه يؤول إلى كثرة جنس واحدٍ على غيره ممَّا يُسببُ مخاطر اجتماعيَّة كبيرة.
كما اتَّفقوا على جواز اختيار جنس الجنين بين زوجين إذا كان تبعيًّا، وذلك إذا كان التَّلقيح ضروريًّا كتفادي مرضٍ وراثيٍّ متعلِّق بالجنين([45]).
واختلفوا في اختيار جنس الجنين من زوجين منجبين بطرقٍ مخبريَّةٍ على قولين:

القول الأوَّل:
يجوز اختيار جنس الجنين مطلقًا لحاجة أو لغير حاجةٍ([46])، واستدلُّوا بعدَّةِ أدلَّة:
1- أنَّ الدُّعاء بطلب ولد معيَّن الجنسِ مباحٌ؛ فقد سأل زكريَّا عليه وعلى نبيِّنا أفضل الصَّلاة والسَّلام ربَّه جلَّ وعلا ذكرًا، وما أُبيح طلبُه أُبيح فعله وفعل وسائله([47]).
ويمكن أن يُناقش بأمورٍ:                                
1- أنَّ زكريَّا عليه وعلى نبيِّنا أفضل الصَّلاة والسَّلام إنَّما طلب ذكرًا ليكون وريثًا له في النُّبوَّة، والأنبياءُ لا يكونون إلَّا ذكورًا لا إناثًا.
2- أنَّ مصلحة تحديد جنس المولود لعموم النَّاس أقلُّ من مفاسد التَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ.
3- أنَّ الفعلَ المحرَّم لا يُستباح لأجل المقصد الحلال.

2- أنَّ فيه تيسيرًا على النَّاسِ في أمرٍ أمكننا الله سبحانه وتعالى منه([48]). 
ويمكن أن يُناقش بأمورٍ:
1- بأنَّه لا حاجةَ للتَّلقيح الصِّناعيِّ أصلًا إذا كان الزَّوجين منجبين، فأين محلُّ التَّيسير!.
2- أنَّ التَّيسير على النَّاس يكون في براءة ذمَّتهم من ارتكاب المحظور.

3- أنَّ الأصلَ في الأشياءِ الإباحةُ، ولا دليل على تحريمه، وهو لا يُفضي إلى حرامٍ، ولا يُتوصَّل إليه بحرامٍ([49]).
ويمكن أن يُناقش بأمورٍ:
1- أنَّ الأصل في الفروج التَّحريم لا الإباحةَ ([50]).
2- أنَّ التَّحريمَ ليس لاختيار جنس الجنين، ولكن لأجل ما يُفضي إليه من مفاسد محتملة كاختلاط الأنساب، ومحقَّقة ككشف العورات، ولا حاجةَ لذلك.

القول الثَّاني:
لا يجوزُ اختيار جنس الجنين أصالةً لا تبعًا من غير حاجةٍ([51])، واستدلُّوا بعدَّة أدلَّةٍ:
1- أنَّ اختيار جنس الجنين عبثٌ، ومنافٍ لحكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى([52]).
ويُناقش: بأنَّ  من يختار جنس الجنين له مقصدٌ صحيحٌ؛ كمن ابتلي ببناتٍ فأراد ابنًا، أو ابتُلي بأبناء ويريد بنتًا، وهذا ليس بعبثٍ.
ثمَّ إنَّ حكمة الله باقيةٌ في ذلك كلِّه.
2- أنَّ طلبَ الذُّكور في هذه الوسائل هو الغالب، وهذا مشابهٌ لعمل أهل الجاهليَّة في وأدِ البنات([53]).
ويُناقشُ: بأنَّ وأد البنات كان بقتلهنَّ أمَّا في الطُّرق هذه فلا يكون فيه قتلٌ لأحد الجنسين رغبةً عنه.
3- أنَّ فيه مفاسد كبيرةٌ من اختلاط الأنساب، وكشف للعورات([54]).
ويُناقش: بأنَّه إذا جاز أصل التَّلقيح فلم لا يجوز التَّحكُّم في اختياره.
ويُجاب على هذه المناقشة: بأنَّ جواز التَّلقيح مقتصرٌ على الحاجة أمَّا اختيار جنس الجنين من أبوين منجبين ليس فيه حاجةٌ.

سببُ الخلاف:
ممَّا تقدَّم يتَّضح –والله أعلم- أنَّ سبب الخلاف بين المجيزين بإطلاق والمانعين هو تعارض الإباحة الأصليَّة مع المفاسد المترتِّبة في عمليَّة اختيار جنس الجنين بالتَّلقيح، فمن رأى أنَّ الأصل الإباحة أجاز هذه العمليَّة ورأى أنَّ المفاسد مظنونة ويمكن ضبطها، ومن اعتبر المفاسد رأى أنَّها أعظم من المصالح المترتِّبة عليها، ولا تحتمل الإباحة الأصليَّة رفع المفاسد العارضة.

التَّرجيح:
يظهرُ واللهُ أعلم أنَّ الرَّاجح هو عدم جواز اختيار جنس الجنين بالتَّلقيح الصِّناعي من غير أن يكون تابعًا لعمليَّة ضروريَّة؛ لأنَّ المفاسد المحتملة والمترتِّبة على هذه العمليَّة أكبر لا شكٍّ من المصالح المرجوَّة.

وهذا آخر ما جرى به القلم العليل، وما جاد به الفكر الكليل، وعسى أن ينفع الله به كاتبه وقارئه.

وصلَّى الله وسلَّم على نبيِّنا محمَّد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلَّم.


وكتب عمر بن علي الرشود

----------


## عمر بن علي الرشود

الهوامش:


([1]) مقاييس اللغة (5/261).

([2]) الشافية لابن الحاجب صـ42، وقال: (وكثر مجيء فَعَالٍ في الحِرَفِ).

([3]) مقاييس اللغة (3/244). 

([4]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 331، وانظر: (أطفال الأنابيب) للشَّيخ عبدالله البسَّام في مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (ع2/ج1/ صـ258)، و(أطفال الأنابيب) لرجب التَّميميِّ في مجلة مجمع الفقه (ع2/ج1/صـ30).

([5]) حاشية قليوبي (3/218)، و مطالب أولي النهى (5/93).

([6]) أطفال الأنابيب لزياد سلامة صـ 53.

([7]) العقم: أسبابه وطُرُق علاجه صـ133.

([8]) الموسوعة الفقهيَّة الطِّبِّيَّة صـ380.

([9]) كيف تختار جنس مولودك صـ142، قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/279)، الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ548.

([10]) كيف تختار جنس مولودك صـ90، قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/282)، الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ550.

([11]) انظر هذه الطُّرق في: كيف تختار جنس مولودك صـ135، قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/278)، الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ554.

([12]) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (25/111)، مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (2/167)، وفقه النَّوازل لبكر أبي زيد (1/247)، وقضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (1/138)، ودولة بريطانيا تسمح بهذا الفعل ولكن لا تعتبر الأطفال شرعيين للأب، بل دولة سويسرا تحرِّم هذا الفعل وتراه ضربًا من الزِّنا. انظر: أطفال الأنابيب لزياد سلامة صـ84.

([13]) الفتاوى لمحمود شلتوت صـ 328، وفتاوى الأزهر (2/236).

([14]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ402، ونكاح الاستبضاع: هو كما ورد في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: (كان الرَّجل يقول لامرأته إذا طهُرت من طَمَثِها: أرسلي إلى فلان فاستبضعي منه، ويعتزلها زوجها ولا يمسُّها أبدًا حتَّى يبين حملُها من ذلك الرَّجُل الَّذي تستبضع منه، فإذا تبيَّن حملُها أصابها زوجها إذا أحبَّ، وإنَّما يفعل ذلك رغبةً في نجابة الولد، فكان هذا النِّكاحُ نِكاحَ الاستبضاع ... فلمَّا بُعثَ محمَّدٌ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم بالحقِّ هدم نكاح الجاهليَّة كلَّه إلَّا نكاح النَّاس اليومَ) رواه البُخاريُّ: في كتاب النِّكاح، باب: من قال لا نكاح إلَّا بوليٍّ، برقم (5127).

([15]) مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (2/167)، الفتاوى لمحمود شلتوت صـ328.

([16]) حاشية قليوبي (3/218)، ومطالب أولي النهى (5/93)، والأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ372.

([17]) مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (2/166). 

([18]) مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين (17/25)، فتاوى ابن عقيل (2/312).

([19]) فتاوى الشيخ ابن جبرين (18/64).

([20]) مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (ع2/ج1/صـ374)، و(أطفال الأنابيب) لرجب التَّميميِّ في مجلة مجمع الفقه (ع2/ج1/صـ30).

([21]) مجموع فتاوى ابن باز (21 / 192). 

([22]) (أطفال الأنابيب) للشَّيخ عبدالله البسَّام في مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (ع2/ج1/ صـ258). 

([23]) الإحكام للآمدي (4/7)، وإرشاد الفحول (2/141)، وانظر: الاعتداد بخلاف الظاهرية صـ20.

([24]) شرح الكوكب المنير (4/195). 

([25]) المسوَّدة صـ427، المستصفى صـ 317، المحصول (5/278)، تيسير التحرير (4/74)، شرح الكوكب المنير (4/197). 

([26]) المستصفى صـ 317. 

([27]) قواطع الأدلة في الأصول - (2 / 168). 

([28]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 352. 

([29]) البحر الرائق (4/133). 

([30]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 353. 

([31]) الفتاوى لمحمود شلتوت صـ327. 

([32]) (أطفال الأنابيب) للشَّيخ عبدالله البسَّام في مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (ع2/ج1/ صـ258). 

([33]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 352. 

([34]) مجموع الفتاوى (24/276).

([35]) رواه أبو داود في سننه: كتاب الطِّبِّ، بابٌ في الأدوية المكروهة برقم (3876)، قال ابن الملقِّن في تحفة المحتاج (2/9) : (إسنادٌ صحيحٌ)، وقال الهيثمي (5/86) : (رجاله ثقات).

([36]) مجموع الفتاوى (24/274).

([37]) (أطفال الأنابيب) لرجب التَّميميِّ في مجلة مجمع الفقه (ع2/ج1/صـ309).

([38]) (أطفال الأنابيب) لرجب التَّميميِّ في مجلة مجمع الفقه (ع2/ج1/صـ310).

([39]) فتاوى الشَّيخ ابن جبرين صـ64.

([40]) (أطفال الأنابيب) للشَّيخ عبدالله البسَّام في مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي (ع2/ج1/ صـ258).

([41]) مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين (17/25).

([42]) قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/294). 

([43]) مجمع الفقه الإسلامي: الدورة التاسعة عشر/ القرار السادس، بتاريخ 27/ 10 / 1428 هـ.

([44]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 573. 

([45]) مجمع الفقه الإسلامي: الدورة التاسعة عشر/ القرار السادس، بتاريخ 27/ 10 / 1428 هـ ، وانظر: الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 573.

([46]) قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/303).

([47]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 564.

([48]) قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/303).

([49]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 564.

([50]) الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي صـ61، الأشباه والنظائر لابن نجيم صـ63، شرح القواعد الفقهية للزَّرقا صـ31.

([51]) مجمع الفقه الإسلامي: الدورة التاسعة عشر/ القرار السادس، بتاريخ 27/ 10 / 1428 هـ .

([52]) قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/297).

([53]) قضايا طبِّيَّة معاصرة (2/300).

([54]) الأحكام المتَّصلة بالعُقم والإنجاب ومنع الحمل صـ 565.

----------


## فواز بن عامر

أشكر جزيل الشكر أخي عمر،، إبداع،،واصل أخي،،

موضوع كبير من نوازل العصر،، وفيه جوانب مخيفة بغض النظر عن الجانب الفقهي.

----------


## لجين الندى

جزاكم الله خيرا .. وبارك فيكم

كان بودي اختيار هذا الموضوع لرسالة الماجستير
لكن المشرف صرفني عن ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> 1- أنَّ الأصل في الفروج التَّحريم لا الإباحةَ ([50]).
> [/CENTER]


قال العلامة البهوتي في دقائق أولي النهى وكشاف القناع ، وفي غيرهما :
ولأن الأصل في الفروج الحل إلا ما ورد الشرع بتحريمه .

----------

